# Tecumseh model number??



## mjuenem (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello, I am new here. Hopefully I can be of some help to others. But like most, I am initially drawn by a question.

I bought a used Yard Machines riding mower this year and I am trying to figure out the engine model number so I can get a carb rebuild kit.

I have looked around the entire shroud and block and don't see any number plates. It says Tecumseh 17.5 HP Enduro XL/C Overhead Valve on top the shroud...

The carb is acting up and giving symptoms of the o-ring in the main jet well swelling and cutting the fuel off. I need to get the correct engine number to get the right carb kit. I do know it is the type 7 carburetor from the descriptions in the engine service manual, but I don't know how to order the correct kit from Partstree.com without the right model number.

Any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The model number is usually on a decal on the blower housing near the dipstick on most Tecumseh engines. 

If all you need are the O-Rings they are all the same on these carburetors. 632547 is the part number for the O-rings, the same one is used to seal the main jet and on the bottom of the nozzle.


----------



## mjuenem (Jul 13, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> The model number is usually on a decal on the blower housing near the dipstick on most Tecumseh engines.
> 
> If all you need are the O-Rings they are all the same on these carburetors. 632547 is the part number for the O-rings, the same one is used to seal the main jet and on the bottom of the nozzle.


Thanks much for the info. Is that the number that I order from Partstree? All I saw there were numbers starting with CA-

Thanks again for the number. Is there any other way of identifying the engine? I am afraid it will be an issue going forward if I need to replace anything.

Mark


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I you have a Harbor Freight anywhere close they have some "O" ring kits with assorted sizes for about $5 for 225 pieces, I have been using them and have had no problems so far. The kit I have is #93143 Nitrile O-Ring Assortment. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's probably an OV490EA but I have no idea about a spec number to use.


----------



## mjuenem (Jul 13, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> It's probably an OV490EA but I have no idea about a spec number to use.


I went to the local small engine place here and they said there was only carb rebuild kits for this size Tecumseh and one had carb adjustment screws and the other did not. Well mine sdid not so I tried it. The needle did not fit but the needle seat did. I also replaced the oring on the plunger thing (venturi) and the oring at the bottom of the well where the fuel shut-off plunger plugs the main jet. That oring by the main jet had swelld to the point where the hole was about half the usual size. Put the bowl back on and it runs like a top now.

Thanks everyone.

This thing had got so bad it wouldn't run without the choke about 2/3rds on - now it's like new again.

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mjuenem said:


> I went to the local small engine place here and they said there was only carb rebuild kits for this size Tecumseh and one had carb adjustment screws and the other did not. Well mine sdid not so I tried it. The needle did not fit but the needle seat did. I also replaced the oring on the plunger thing (venturi) and the oring at the bottom of the well where the fuel shut-off plunger plugs the main jet. That oring by the main jet had swelld to the point where the hole was about half the usual size. Put the bowl back on and it runs like a top now.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> ...


That's great! Glad to hear you got it going. The small engine shop you went to is full of crap, you can purchase all the parts individually for the carburetor. The kit they sold you was the wrong one or the needle would have fit! Next time you need any parts, try a different shop.


----------

